# Intrawest Owners



## Chrisky (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm a new poster and I'm wondering if there are any Intrawest owners on this forum. I'm having issues with them regarding our annual dues which I have to pay in Cdn$ while US owners are now paying less. 
Cheers


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 14, 2007)

There are several of your fellow club members here on TUG. 

Since I live in the US, the rise of the C$ hasn't effected me, but I was wondering what effect it would have on the Canadian Club members.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 17, 2007)

> I'm having issues with them regarding our annual dues which I have to pay in Cdn$ while US owners are now paying less.



I paid my dues today. I looked at what canadians are being asked to pay and was stunned to see that they are asking you to pay 10% more if you pay in $cad!  And, It doesn't look like they give you the option of paying in $US since they didn't give me the option of paying in $cad.

PS the club has always set a diffent price for US owners and Canadian owners, but the curency rate difference has changed so very much the last couple of months to really make it seem terribly unfair. 

PPS  when we bought into CI, we paid the whole thing in $CAD. At that time, by paying in $CAD we saved 5% over what we would have paid in $US.


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 17, 2007)

They won't let us pay in US$ and on top of that I received a "lovely!!" corporate note from the president saying they have done this for 14 years and no one is disadvantaged by this method!!! He also said if the exchange rates do change it is the "corporate account" that is affected and they will have to deal with that throughout the year. Well you know what that means, since they will definitely be receiving less monies from people paying in US$, guess what, I'm sure our dues will go up next year. I'm in the process of sending the pres. a reply to his letter, but in the mean time have to pay my dues anyways.


----------



## WBP (Nov 23, 2007)

Chrisky, I'm impressed that Jim Gibbons took the time to respond to your inquiry. 

It sounds like you would be disappointed if the dues went up next year. While I can't speak for Club Intrawest, I can tell you as a member of Club Intrawest since its inception that you should plan on and expect the dues to go up every year. I can't remember one year that they didn't.

With the cost of living and the cost of doing business going up every year, I believe that dues increase' are a necessary evil to maintain consistent and acceptable service levels.

There is no doubt that the contnued increase in fuel costs will have dramatic, adverse implications on many other industries.

Let's hope that they don't continue to take additional periods in the year that are presently classified as peak and change them to "Holiday." Although they have to give back to Peter what they took from Paul, a reduction in the number of points required in the off-peak season is as unatttractive to us as an increase in the number of points required in the peak season.

Enjoy your Club Intrawest membership.


----------



## middleoforchid (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Chrisky,just want to put in my 2 cents worth....A year or two ago when the Cdn $ hovered around the 10-12% range against US$,our mtn.fees were 33% more than our US counterparts--in 2005,we paid $5.71 Cdn per point while it was $4.29 US per point for US residents,back then I was also told I cannot pay in US$ when I called member services.Chrisky,maybe there's more members residing in US than in Canada? Angela


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know if there are any lawyers here, but I wouldn't be sure that they have the right to prevent you from paying either posted price (_i.e._, in US$ or Cdn$) based on your residency. It's not as if they have to ship something heavy across the border, or pay duties, or anything else. 

If I were a CI owner, I might just ask the Canadian Human Rights Commission if they think this is within their jurisdiction -- and if not, whose jurisdiction IS it in? (Is CI's current owner Canadian-based or US-based? It's not exactly Intrawest any more, is it?)

Norm in Toronto


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe Intrawest was purchased not too long ago by Fortress Investment Group LLC. They are an international asset-based investment management firm headquartered in New York with offices all over the world including Toronto, Canada.
I don't think this falls within the Canadian Human Rights Commission.  They deal with discrimination, harassment, employment equity, aboriginal issues, etc. 
I haven't had a chance to pursue this, but any ideas are welcome.


----------



## roxanneisfly (Feb 17, 2008)

*club intrawest points*

i called ci as well about the resort dues and no one replied.  Also I was wondering if anyone could tell me a good site to sell my points.


----------

